# BoatUS membership worth it?



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

Got an offer in the mail for $24 a year from BoatUS and was wondering if anyone has any pros/cons about membership?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't know about the West Coast, but out East, there's lot's of places they give a discount for members, from fuel, to dockage, to parts, plus you need it for TowBoatUS.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

I use it for discounts in marinas, not towing. I figure that if if it's windy, I'm sailing and don't need/want a tow, if I'm motoring and the engine breaks and no wind, I can either anchor & fix whatever is wrong or secure my dinghy alongside and use it's engine to power me in or wait it out for a little wind. The towing option from Towboat US only pays for the first $50 of the towing bill, which would only be a minuscule part of the total bill unless you opt for the expensive version of the insurance.
Edit: If you have a powerboat, I would say get the high dollar option that would pay 100% of a tow.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We have BoatUS unlimited towing. It paid for itself for the next five years with just one tow.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Boat U.S. has always seemed worth it to me. Their member publication/magazine is well written. The discount at West Marine help takes some of the sting out. I get my boat insurance through them and although I've not used it (they changed carriers/underwriter recently) the customer service is great. I get the tow insurance which is bargain for the peace of mind it offers. They understand boaters.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> We have BoatUS unlimited towing. It paid for itself for the next five years with just one tow.


Yep, same here. I would not be without this fairly reasonable insurance. I also like some of the discounts.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's worth the investment in having an advocate for the industry/sport. The occasional discounts may or may make it pay. Towing insurance, which is available from various carriers, is pretty important, IMO.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Didn't Boat US buy up West Marine some years ago? Members Save Money at West Marine - Membership - BoatUS

My AMICA insurance comes with unlimited towing. In 38 years on this boat, I have never needed a tow. I've had engine problems three times, sailed into the slip each time, single handed. Ran aground four times, each time was able to free myself...3.5' draft.


----------



## Scallywag2 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have BoatUs Membership. I save 10% off of my slip each month. This amounts to $36.00 and I carry its tow insurance. I saw a 55 foot cabin cruiser in the Gulf Stream with the engines down and a medical emergency. The Coast Guard stood by until a tow boat arrived to tow the cabin cruiser back to Florida. The cruise liner we were on brought board the medical emergency and the on board doctor examined the person and then the ship transported them to Nassau. Yea for Carnival Cruise Lines and any other ship on the high seas that render assistance to boaters.

Dot and John


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

800-395-2628
boatus.com/membership
Special Offer Code HQ102T
$19.00 instead of $25.00, when joining ONLINE.

From their "BoatUS Guide to Marine Service" which is still online as a PDF file, although dated "Rev.12/06, TS007"

If the special offer code doesn't work...maybe they'd honor it if you mention it still is online. (Let us know.)


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> 800-395-2628
> boatus.com/membership
> Special Offer Code HQ102T
> $19.00 instead of $25.00, when joining ONLINE.
> ...


Nope, the special offer code is no longer valid...


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

If your coastal sailor, by all means get the premium package, less than $100 a year. If your a lake sailor, I wouldn't sweat it. A tow, jump start, grounding or anything could cost you in the thousands without it. Its good peace of mind.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Delta-T said:


> Didn't Boat US buy up West Marine some years ago?......


West Marine is a publicly owned company. Its trades on NASDAQ under the symbol WMAR. They've done very well over the past 5 years, although, are struggling a bit in the current year. Still, while the loudest web foes say they would never go there, WM just kept on marching up the hill. They were doing something right.

Anyway, to your point, I believe WM purchased the BoatUS retail stores about a decade ago. I do not think the trade association and towing company are related to WM. I'm not certain about that, however.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Even as a professional mariner, I've always carried the towing insurance from Boat US, since it became available. The CG will assist as far as lifesaving goes, but they will not tow or make much of an effort to actually save the boat.
Unless you are 100% positive you will never need it, it is the cheapest insurance policy on the market.
Only a fool would take a keel boat (or a motor boat of any size) out for a day, where a towing service is available, without a membership.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Wonder if they tow out here? Any AK folks know? Something tells me they ain't coming to get me in Port Nelle Juan!


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

ericb760 said:


> Got an offer in the mail for $24 a year from BoatUS and was wondering if anyone has any pros/cons about membership?


Why do you need the membership? I have never seen you or your boat out of the slip.....LOL


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

socal c25 said:


> Why do you need the membership? I have never seen you or your boat out of the slip.....LOL


Hahaha...that's about to change, mi amigo. I pick up my brand new outboard tomorrow after work....and, anytime you want to go out, let me know. I'll crew for you if you'll crew for me when I need it.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

If you sail or cruise down the ICW, having a towing membership with Seatow or Towboat US is essential. 

The ICW markers are poorly maintained, in some areas locals are putting out floating buoys to mark the real channel. In others, dredging has not been done in years and the channel at low tide is very narrow. Just about everywhere I've been, the markers are scattered around to the point of being near useless and the channel on the chart weaves around in unmarked turns and weaves. 

In other words, you will run aground at some point if you are in the ditch for any period of time. Our last ungrounding would have cost $1100, but our $180 (?) in Towboat US subscription covered it. In that case, the money was the difference between sleeping in the marina and eating a nice breakfast and standing watch for 6 hours with the boat heeled over while we waited for the tide. 

They are also invaluable sources of information when navigating tricky inlets. A 5 minute call gets you local knowledge and hazards. I've even had them offer to escort me through.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

My Amazon Prime expired yesterday. That's $99 to re-up, or $24 for peace of mind when I'm out on the water....


----------



## Jody M (Feb 15, 2012)

totally worth it paid $55 for it last year .Had my friends boat towed (under my account)while I was on it , no questions asked. And they brought me fuel when I ran out . pretty good deal when you consider that they charge $250 an hour unless it's dark and then it goes to 300.


----------



## SeaChanger (Apr 20, 2014)

Very much worth it. West Marine discounts, towing discounts, sport advocacy, etc. Go for it!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Boat/US is a good deal.

Their advocacy work supports our hobby and endeavors to keep local, state, and federal regulations from limiting access to waterways.

Their towing insurance is the best deal on the water. I carry commercial Unlimited Gold (just like the recreational version but covers me as a delivery skipper on client boats). I've used Towboat/US services a number of times, the least expensive of which would have cost over a thousand dollars US. In addition to towing and soft ungrounding Towboat/US has delivered fuel and in one case stopped at West Marine to pick up and deliver a case of fuel filters. Towboat/US local towers have also come to speak at a number of SSCA events at our invitation.

Membership in Boat/US constitutes a West Marine gold membership so you'll get reward certificates ($10 for every $250 spent I think) in the mail.

I certainly encourage membership in the Seven Seas Cruising Association (SSCA) to cruisers--present, future, and past--but I think everyone that spends time on the water or cares about boating in the US should belong to Boat/US.



Delta-T said:


> Didn't Boat US buy up West Marine some years ago? Members Save Money at West Marine - Membership - BoatUS


West Marine bought Boat/US retail operations. West Marine and Boat/US are independent organizations with some interlocking agreements (like membership reciprocity) that provide value to West Marine customers and to Boat/US members.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I stopped my membership as there wasn't any discounts in the area. The towing insurance compared to my regular insurance deductible just wasn't worth having. I guess the whole thing depends on how often you are planning to go aground


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> ....The towing insurance compared to my regular insurance deductible just wasn't worth having.....


I've never seen tow coverage in a regular insurance policy that was very helpful. What exact terms do you have? Mine only provides a maximum, under certain circumstances and within limited range. Somewhat useless compared to BoatUS, which will even bring you fuel if necessary.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I've never seen tow coverage in a regular insurance policy that was very helpful. What exact terms do you have? Mine only provides a maximum, under certain circumstances and within limited range. Somewhat useless compared to BoatUS, which will even bring you fuel if necessary.


just comes down to which things that aren't suppose to happen that you are willing to pay to insure, I don't look to insurance to provide coverage for "helpful"


----------



## sailorsam69 (Sep 27, 2013)

when we picked up our new old cal 28 in long beach and moved it to CI we had a number of issues due to the boat having not been sailed for 10 yrs. but it had to be moved. I was grateful to have the boatus membership as we had to get towed the last 8 miles.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

socal c25 said:


> Why do you need the membership? I have never seen you or your boat out of the slip.....LOL


I understand that they will tow you from your, mooring or slip to the marine yard to get your engine fixed, bottom scraped and painted, or what ever. It would probably cost more to hire a tow than to buy the insurance.

Just sayin'
O'


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> I've never seen tow coverage in a regular insurance policy that was very helpful. What exact terms do you have? Mine only provides a maximum, under certain circumstances and within limited range. Somewhat useless compared to BoatUS, which will even bring you fuel if necessary.


My regular insurance has a $1000 towing coverage. It is better than nothing but it takes no time at all to use that up and dig your credit card into a very significant hole if you are a ways from home and need a tow.

I consider BoatUS insurance the same way I consider my AAA (American Automobile Association), membership insurance. It only takes one tow to more than pay for either one for several years. Both organizations do lobying to help prevent bad legislation and provide a service by vetting vendors.

Is it worth it? It is to me.

Is it to you? You will have to be the judge.

Have FUN!
O'


----------



## Kielanders (Dec 8, 2011)

AlaskaMC said:


> Wonder if they tow out here? Any AK folks know? Something tells me they ain't coming to get me in Port Nelle Juan!


Nope, they won't do squat - we've already consulted them on boat and tow insurance a year or so ago - we're on our own up here.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

AMICA yacht policy. It provides unlimited towing in US waters. The towing is a "no additional charge" included policy feature and doesn't limit you to any specific tow provider.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a BoatUS membership and I think it is worth it just to have a voice on Capitol Hill.

The discounts are nice and their SeaWorthy news letter is great; I always learn something.

+1 also for their towing coverage and the tow boat operators themselves. I picked a pot line up in my propeller at the mouth of the harbor. They were there in about 35 minutes and towed me four miles to my mooring.

The invoice said "1.5h @ $180/hr = $270" and "Balance billed to boater = $0". I like that!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I suspect to have local tow coverage, the operator needs a sufficient number of responses to make it economical. The TowBoat US guys that I know on the Bay get 900 calls per summer. I'm going to bet that's upwards of a grand per call, with a few salvages thrown in. That's economical. 

I saw SeaTow for the first time this past weekend. I wonder if they just started ops or I've just coincidentally missed them for years. However, the TowBoatUS boats are custom tow boats, surrounded by an inflatable hull, with two 400 hp inboards and a massive tow bollard. The SeaTow ship was an ordinary center console fishing style boat that needed fenders to hip tow their client. The rod holders were even installed, although, it did have the SeaTow logo all over it.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I suspect to have local tow coverage, the operator needs a sufficient number of responses to make it economical. The TowBoat US guys that I know on the Bay get 900 calls per summer. I'm going to bet that's upwards of a grand per call, with a few salvages thrown in. That's economical.
> 
> I saw SeaTow for the first time this past weekend. I wonder if they just started ops or I've just coincidentally missed them for years. However, the TowBoatUS boats are custom tow boats, surrounded by an inflatable hull, with two 400 hp inboards and a massive tow bollard. The SeaTow ship was an ordinary center console fishing style boat that needed fenders to hip tow their client. The rod holders were even installed, although, it did have the SeaTow logo all over it.


It all depends on the area you are in. I think the nearest TowBoatUS is over 60 miles from me, yet there are three Sea Tow boats within 20 miles. What do you think the wait time is going to be for the TowBoatUS? I have heard that wen busy they basically say they can't make it. The SeaTow boats by me are very similar to the TowBoatUS, just yellow.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Delta-T said:


> AMICA yacht policy. It provides unlimited towing in US waters. The towing is a "no additional charge" included policy feature and doesn't limit you to any specific tow provider.


Does your insurance carrier pay the tower for you, or do you pay and apply for reimbursement?


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

SVAuspicious said:


> Does your insurance carrier pay the tower for you, or do you pay and apply for reimbursement?


I would have to cover the cost, I would put it on a dividend card. And it is just a gamble, one of the biggest gambling scams out there, insurance that is. And that includes Sea Tow and Boat US towing INSURANCE. You are gambling that you will have an issue and hope you do so it will pay off? There is something wrong with that picture. AMICA boating policy comes with unlimited towing insurance, from any available service. I'm not going to carry additional insurance just for the convince of not having any out of pocket expense at the time of an event. Putting the cost on a dividend card is not out of pocket and putting money in my pocket.

I also don't partake in any kind of gambling (except car, boat, house and health insurance). It used to be you could get gas at a gas station, now you wait for the gamblers.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

CarbonSink62 said:


> The invoice said "1.5h @ $180/hr = $270" and "Balance billed to boater = $0".


I'm taking the gamble that is cheaper to self insure on tow insurance. That is less than two years of BoatUS membership ($150/year since my boat is on salt water), and I've been a boat owner for 3 years without a tow. Someday my card will come up (just as it has on car ownership), but I think I'll be ahead by self insuring on towing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Rates would be much higher here and times are very likely to be longer. Time is billed from two slip to the vessels to the vessels slip back to the tow slip. 

Beyond towing, things like soft groundings can get very expensive without insurance. On the other hand, I do not believe hard groundings are covered and fall under salvage laws.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I have a BoatUS membership and I think it is worth it just to have a voice on Capitol Hill.
> 
> The discounts are nice and their SeaWorthy news letter is great; I always learn something.
> 
> ...


Same here. I blew a high pressure external oil line on my old Yanmar 2GM be for I upgraded. I carry BoatUS unlimited towing. My bill read like yours. "2.h @ $180/hr = $360." and "Balance billed to boater = $0"
My sailing partner had a soft grounding and the eased him off on a falling tide. He would have been there at least 6 hours floating off on his own. Well worth the expense. The comfort of knowing I have a way back to the dock.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Alex W said:


> I'm taking the gamble that is cheaper to self insure on tow insurance. That is less than two years of BoatUS membership ($150/year since my boat is on salt water), and I've been a boat owner for 3 years without a tow. Someday my card will come up (just as it has on car ownership), but I think I'll be ahead by self insuring on towing.


Depends on your location. Our tow in front of our marina would have cost almost $900.

I pay $150 a year. I didn't realize salt vs. fresh made a difference.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

Alex W said:


> I'm taking the gamble that is cheaper to self insure on tow insurance. That is less than two years of BoatUS membership ($150/year since my boat is on salt water), and I've been a boat owner for 3 years without a tow. Someday my card will come up (just as it has on car ownership), but I think I'll be ahead by self insuring on towing.


I've had 3 tows in the last 2 years, all 3 were ungroundings.

#1: $800
#2: $1500
#3: $1100

The first was simple, we hit a sandbar at low tide on the ICW. They pulled us off and went on their way.

The second was when we were doing a sea trial of a boat that was sitting in mud at the dock during high tide. I don't know how they got the boat in the slip, but we had to be pulled through and into the channel.

The third, well, we just plain ran aground, but it took a while to get us off, even with the tow.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Shinook said:


> ...
> #2: $1500
> ...
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you were responsible for the towing if it was a sea trial? Or, was it a boat you were selling?


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

DRFerron said:


> Can I ask why you were responsible for the towing if it was a sea trial? Or, was it a boat you were selling?


Maybe I should have clarified, I wasn't responsible, but I was on board and the owner was responsible for the bill. He showed me the total after they completed pulling us off.

He was insured, so it was covered.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Well worth the ~$60 dollars or so here on the Great Lakes just for the unlimited towing. We've used it twice in the last 8 years and saved close to $4k in towing expenses.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Shinook said:


> I've had 3 tows in the last 2 years, all 3 were ungroundings.


In Puget Sound a soft grounding is extremely unusual. There isn't much sand or water less than 10' deep (most of it is hundreds of feet deep, and if you hit something it will be a rocky shoal).

Tow insurance for me would basically cover unplanned mechanical mishaps. Having such a mishap that takes out my motor and sails at the same time is pretty unlikely, so for me I still think that self insuring towing will save me money over my lifetime. My primary marina allows sailing back into your slip, and I often sail on a motorless 30' boat.

It's a gamble that I'm willing to take, but maybe I'll turn out to be wrong in a few years.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Alex W said:


> In Puget Sound a soft grounding is extremely unusual. There isn't much sand or water less than 10' deep (most of it is hundreds of feet deep, and if you hit something it will be a rocky shoal).
> 
> Tow insurance for me would basically cover unplanned mechanical mishaps. Having such a mishap that takes out my motor and sails at the same time is pretty unlikely, so for me I still think that self insuring towing will save me money over my lifetime. My primary marina allows sailing back into your slip, and I often sail on a motorless 30' boat.
> 
> It's a gamble that I'm willing to take, but maybe I'll turn out to be wrong in a few years.


yea, but your premiums help subsidize the east coasts! So get the insurance to help keep our costs down! :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

My buddy got towed off a rock in Lake Ontario 2 years ago.....no tow insurance. No damage to his boat!

The bill was $12,000......that's 12k; he cried. Took them 20 minutes to pull him off. 

We both have BoatUS insurance now, unlimited. 

It's worth it. It only takes once.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

BoatUS insurance doesn't cover a hard grounding, so it wouldn't have covered your buddy anyway.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I wouldn't say it was a hard grounding; it was the only tow service that would respond. 

$1,000 a hr.........5 1/2 hours to get there...$1000 tow........5 1/2 hours back home. 

Barely scratched the bottom paint. None of the tow services would help him. It was a tug boat out of Clayton that came to pull him off. The guy used a 20 foot RIB that he had brought with him.


So if you can't get unstuck than it's a hard grounding? 

I question sometimes if it's worth it for tow insurance if the fine line between "hard grounding" and salvage is that close. 
These weenies won't come out in there little power boats if the lake is up. What happens if i ask for a tow into a harbor?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe the fundamental difference between a hard and soft grounding is whether the boat and/or crew are threatened, not whether you can pull it off easily. If you are aground on a rock, but their is no concern over losing the boat or crew, its a soft grounding. If you are aground and taking on water, it is a hard grounding. If the incoming tide would lift you off, its a soft grounding. If, however, an outgoing tide would dip the gunnel and flood the boat, it could be a hard grounding. 

Tow policies do not cover hard groundings, but your hull coverage would need to pay the salvor, as there would be no value in the boat, if they hadn't helped and they are entitled to some portion of the value they preserved. Hull coverage would have otherwise paid for the inevitable sinking. The salvage bill is usually a compromise in these cases, but much more expensive than a tow.

I also believe the tow coverage has exclusions for significant soft grounding. If you are stuck on that rock and would need some extraordinary measures to be pulled off, but could theoretically stay there forever without hard to you or the boat, they can disclaim coverage.

Complicated for sure. Nevertheless, I would never go without it sailing off the coast.


----------



## sailorboy15 (Jul 1, 2013)

On the aground vs. hard aground I'll quote myself from a previous thread on the topic.


> I spent to summers on Sea//Tow boats with my father on the Delaware River. The difference from that perspective is that soft aground is anytime that you can be pulled of using any combination of rising tide tugboat wakes and brute force that your vessel can handle without incurring more damage. Example: You are close hauled and heeling about 30 degrees when you hit the edge of a mud flat. You are now listing 35 degrees because of the edge of the mud flat you try to get yourself off by backing the sails shifting weight and gunning your little engine as hard as you dare. Nothing, so you finally give up and call Sea//Tow, they arrive and try to pull you off, nothing. That stupid fin keel has too much contact with the edge of the mud and the suction is too much for that little boston whaler with the too big outboard to overcome. Just when you think you are hard aground the Sea//Tow captain notices a tugboat coming up river and throwing a sizable wake. Timing it just right he guns the Sea//Tow boat just as the wake jolts your sailboat enough to break the suction with the mud and your free! You were soft aground and you don't get charged anything more than a standard towing rate. You might want to give that Sea//Tow captain a nice tip though for not just telling you that your hard aground after the first attempt and trying to get you to pay for salvage.
> 
> Hard aground: You are either stuck so fast that you can't be just pulled of or what you are stuck of will cause serious damage to your boat if you are pulled off. Example: You are sailing out of Delaware city and you think you can make it over the submerged old jetty off the north end of pea patch island, going around will take you a lot more time, so you go for it just as you are crossing the old jetty a ship is going by throwing a bit of a wake just as it passes you BANG! It has lifted you just high enough that you didn't hit the side of the jetty but instead are stuck right on top of it. You call boat US and they come to pull you off. Once they have you all hooked up they get ready to just yank you right off that pesky jetty. However on further discussion with their colleagues they realize if they do that they will risk leaving you with some rather leaky keel bolts and ending your weekend cruising plans early. A tugboat wake will not be enough to help them ease you off since the tide has been going down. You are hard aground you are probably going to have to wait for high tide or pay for a salvage if the admiral is to panicked to spend the evening hard aground.
> 
> Both of these scenarios are based off of experiences I had those summers. I hope this is a helpful clarification.


Having seen how fast those bills add up I am a firm believer it towing insurance.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

That was a good write up, Sailorboy. One thing stuck out: After we were guided into our slip by the TowBoatUS operator I tried to give him a tip. He thanked me and said he wasn't allowed to accept tips.

I wonder why the difference in policy?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

DR-
Different companies, different franchise terms (IIRC both are franchises, not single corporate operations). And no doubt even when tips _are _prohibited, some folks, some locations, no one complains.


----------



## sailorboy15 (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly I don't remember if there was a no tip policy, it wasn't something that we encountered much from the almost exclusively powerboat customer base(sailors tend to be bettor prepared and not do dumb things like play the radio until the battery died). I would say it never hurts to offer even if they cant accept


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

sailorboy15 said:


> ...(sailors tend to be bettor prepared and not do dumb things like play the radio until the battery died). ...


I think you won points around here for that statement.


----------

